# [SOLVED] System Idle Process: taking up all available CPU space



## Metroidhunter (Sep 15, 2007)

Yesterday, I noticed that my PC was being considerably slower than normal, so the first thing I did was go to the task manager and check out if there were any processes going on that I was unaware of.
The "System Idle Process" is taking up 80-98% of the CPU as I type this (well, I assume the numbers under the CPU tab mean percentage taken) and I find it very difficult to run programs that require a good amount of the CPU like games, etc.

I have not had problems with this before and I wanted some advice on why this could be happening.
Currently I plan to do a virus scan and reinstall CPU drivers, although I don't know if that will work.

Any advice on the problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: System Idle Process: taking up all available CPU space*

It's different for the system idle process, it's usage is actually the amount that is free.

E.g. If you are using 20% of your CPU, System Idle Process will show 80 under the usage tab. 

If it's taking up 80 - 98% that means you're not using your CPU much. Easy way to check it is to have a look under the performance tab in task manager.


----------



## Metroidhunter (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: System Idle Process: taking up all available CPU space*

Forget this, I panicked and it turns out I had some spyware slowing me down. Problem solved now.


----------

